# Clima da região do rio Côa



## DRC (13 Abr 2009 às 20:15)

Queria que me dessem algumas informações sobre o clima dessa região.


----------



## belem (21 Abr 2009 às 01:16)

O clima da região do Côa, deverá andar dividido entre o Subárido segundo Koppen-Geiger, nas zonas mais baixas, abrigadas, quentes e secas e o Csa ( clima mediterrânico com verão quente) em zonas intermédias.


----------

